
Flutter Overtaking React Native on Stack Overflow - MarkMc
http://sotagtrends.com/?tags=[react-native,flutter]&relative=true
======
mikece
And it's my fervent hope that Flutter for Web will overtake
React/Angular/Vue/etc eventually as well.

